# Want to get a GSD but have a question, please help



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry I am new and sorry for any mistakes
I live in Indianapolis, Indiana and my family and I have recently become interested in buying a dog. We want a German Shepard since my parents grew up with GSDs. 
This situation is that one of my siblings is in college, I am about to be in college and we have a younger sister that is 11. 
My mother is convinced that the best age for us to get a dog would be 1 years old to 2 years old. We just spoke to a breeder who told us that for our purposes the best thing would be for us to get a puppy so that my sister can be able to handle the dog since the dog is essentially going to be her companion. 
My question is that will we have more trouble with at 1 year old than a 4 week puppy??
We want a dog that will keep my sister company but also be able to go with my mother during the day to her store. 

Please help me because we have not had a German Shepard but we have had other dogs, and we dont know the nature of this breed. We dont want to end up getting a 1 year old it be a crazy juvenile delinquent and us not be able to handle it and want to get rid of it. I think that we should get a 4 week old or 7 week old but I am not sure because my mother is adamant that we get a 1 year old.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If you are bringing home a puppy is should hopefully be 8 weeks and not 4. If the breeder you spoke with sends home puppies younger than 8 weeks, you really need to look elsewhere.

As far as age of dog and your sister, I would disagree with the breeder. Many children can handle an adult sized GSD quite well and it can be nice to avoid the alligator stage that GSD pups seem to go through. If you go with an older puppy/young adult dog, please consider adopting a rescued GSD. Not just because you will be giving a needy dog a home, but because a good GSD rescue will work really hard with you to find the exact dog that will be a good match for your family and your sister. 

We brought our GSD Leo home when he was 8 months old and he has gradually become my son's dog. My son is 15 now but was not much older than your sister when Leo was a year. They are best buddies.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If the dog is well trained a kindergartner with supervision should be able to handle it.As far as the age for what you want, to me depends on the dog.A puppy may not be able to stay occupied at the store all day but an adult may not either.Either way you will need to find a GSD with a low prey drive.It will need exercise and mental stimulation either way.If you get a pup don't get it before 8 weeks and if you get an adult let the people know your plans and try to get one that had lots of obedience done. Good Luck.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

xopaow...welcome to the board and thank you for doing the research which will make bringing a german shepherd dog into your family a success. there is a wealth of knowledge here. 

i would second pupresq's thoughts above, if you do adopt through a rescue you can be more confident that the shepherd you bring home will be a great match for your family. and if you do want to check out some rescues, let us know where you are and we can help you find one that's near you.

also, i will share with you something i've learned since i've been on this board. i have two shepherds who are registered and came from a breeder, and i have two rescues. my kidz who came from the breeder are way more high maintenance and, i am sorry to say, not as healthy as my rescues. now, that's just me and my situation, but it seems that the rescues are so grateful and happy to have a home and family. i know it hardly seems possible that they would know, but i believe they do. 

good luck and thanks again for doing your research...learn all you can, have patience, come back here and ask as many questions as you like (and never be sorry, we have lots of patience for people who want the best for their dogs).


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you,
pupresq - first what do you mean by the alligator stage? sorry if that is a dumb question we just have not had an gsd. and yes if we did decide on getting a young adult dog we wanted to rescue a gsd. 

AllieG- the reason the dog would be at the store during the day is because we would rather prefer for the dog to be with my mother than to be at home in a crate all day until I got home from school or my sister did. The reason being that other dogs that we have had in the past had separation anxiety and would destroy the house while we were gone. 

I am just curious as to if we are doing ourselves a favor by getting a 1 year old or if a 8 week old will be just as much work. Since the breeder who is a vet as well was saying that it will be a little more difficult with the 1 year old since at first it will try to bolt and go back to where it came from and that she did not want to us to get irritated with the work that came with getting a 1 year old and then us give the dog back to her. 
She also said that in most cases if we get a 8 week old by the time the dog is a 1 year old and going though what she said were the teenage years we would already be in love with the dog and that we would just deal. Instead of getting a 1 year old and then getting fed up.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you very much , and we live in Carmel, Indiana. Do you know any rescues in this area possibly?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Alligator stage is the biting everything stage.Many of us lost some clothing to the razor sharp teeth they have as pups.I'm glad to hear you would rather take the dog to work than keep it kenneled all day.I am home all day with my fur kids so they get my undivided attention too.It would be well socialized being in a store all day too.Good luck on your search.I think you will give a rescue or puppy a very good life.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

YOu have to remember - all puppies, regardless of breed, are very exhausting, need loads of exercise/stimulation, housebreaking can be very trying and then there's the general training that will need to be done. One must have loads of patience and time. It sounds like it will basically be your mother and 11 yr old sister raising this dog. And if your mother wants to be able to take the dog to work with her to her store, how much time will she have to supervise a GSD puppy? If she ends up crating the pup most of the day in order to get her work done, that's no good. And I don;t think most 11 yr olds have the constant patience and dedication for the hardwork that comes with raising/training a GSD. I would suggest you go with a rescue and get a young adult GSD that can fit right in with your family. You can find the perfect dog for your family's lifestyle and there will be no surprises down the road!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

xopaow...i must say that i'm kinda not in agreement with much of what your breeder/vet is saying. an 8 week old is much more work than a 1 year old. and the whole theory of the dog "bolting" does not sound right to me either.

let me check on indiana rescues for you. i'll post again before tomorrow.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

wow, I have had really different experiences from your vet/breeder!







THE, bar none, largest group of dogs we see returned or surrendered are dogs that people got as puppies and are bringing in at around 8 months to 2 years because they don't want to train them. 

In contrast, dogs we place at a year onwards seem to have a FAR better chance of staying put. I would also say, absolutely definitively, that an 8 week old puppy is way more work than a 1 year old. A year old puppy will probably be housebroken already and if it's not, it will be a very short process. 1 year old GSDs are still puppies at heart but they've got a much longer attention span and are ready and willing to learn anything you want to teach them. Eight week old puppies are still tiny babies. They physically can't keep from urinating and deficating more than a few hours and you have to watch them like a hawk pretty much all the time. 

Now, don't get me wrong - I'm not anti puppy! Puppies are cute, sweet, and adorable. It just takes them a lot longer to get to where a one year old dog already is, so the reasons your vet is giving are not the reasons I'd use to get a puppy. Bonding is another misconception you see all the time - people get a puppy so they can bond better. This is a total myth. Adult dogs, even senior dogs, will bond quickly and totally when they find themselves with loving owners. In fact, I'd say they bond faster and more specifically to their owners than puppies do. Puppies are more wide open - again, like little babies. 

Thanks for explaining the alligator stage Allie - that's exactly what I meant. Lots of biting and chewing from young GSDs!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

There used to be a GSD rescue right near you but I believe she's on a hiatus following a loss in her family. However, there seem to be quite a few GSDs in need in Indiana, so I don't think you'll have any trouble finding a nice one in rescue if you decide to go that route.

If you have not checked there already: http://www.petfinder.com is a great place to start.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

No problem,I lost a few pairs of pants due to that stage.I lucked out she wasn't a nibbler of hands and feet or other items.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you everyone, and yeah it sounds to me that rescuing a gsd might be the best option for us. as much as my sister is dying for a puppy. I think it will be easier on everyone and a lot more enjoyable if we rescue a dog. 

Also katieliz I agree with you that after reading posts and doing some research this lady doesnt sound too legitimate to me. thank you so much.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*



> Originally Posted By: xopaowInstead of getting a 1 year old and then getting fed up.


i'm sorry, but "getting fed up" isnt a valid excuse for returning a dog. no matter what age you get a dog - at some point, you are going to get fed up! then you get over it and spend more time/work educating yourself, understanding the dog and providing the necessary training and stimulation for the dog. if your mom is going to be the sole one responsible for the dog (which she will be) and she feels that a 1yr old is a better fit, then by all means let her adopt a 1yr old.

as mentioned before -- a rescue organization will be able to match the right dog for your life/situation. i have heard but never experienced the "bolting" theory of your breeder/vet... and most of my dogs have been rescues. Tilden, my current male, was adopted at 10 months, has been in off leash situations since his 2nd week with me and never once bolted or lead me to believe he would.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think you'll regret that decision - especially if you find a good rescue group who will help you make a good match with the right dog. 

I know very tiny puppies are adorable but before you know it, they grow up to be dogs, so it's fleeting. And while an 11 year old may adore playing with puppies, cleaning up umpteen puddles and piles will quickly lose it's appeal as well crying all night, standing in the yard 10 times a day in the rain waiting for it to do it's thing, and losing the heads off favorite toys as the pup cuts his or her new teeth.

Anyway, a 10-18 month GSD is still kind of a puppy, even if it's a really big puppy!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, german shepherd rescue of central indiana is not currently taking dogs in, but let me research a bit further to see if they could possibly help you in finding the best dog for you.

also, want to let you kno something about the petfinder thing...there is a GREAT DIFFERENCE in a rescue and a "pound", "shelter", or "animal control". the latter three will not do the matching of the dog to the family we've been talking about. "humane societies" sometimes do...but all of these are very different entities and if you do go to petfinder, please make sure that the dog you are looking at is indeed in a "rescue". hope i explained that in an understandable way, little pressed for time today.

oh, and btw, pupresq really knows her stuff!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: oh, and btw, pupresq really knows her stuff!!!


You're sweet! I have raised many a foster and personal puppy so definitely appreciate their pros and cons. Every single of one of my current personal dogs was adopted as an adult. Coincidence?









But seriously - I do a lot of placing of dogs with families and the ones that seem to fit the best, especially with kids, really are the adults (and I'm including young adults in that). You know what you're getting and how it will work. That's 90% of it right there. Still takes commitment and training and effort but you're starting with all the pieces you need. 

GREAT point about Petfinder! I think it's a good place to start, just to see all the dogs available around you, and don't rule out a dog a little further away - a couple hours drive can be totally worth it to get the right dog. But yes, shelters and rescues of varying sizes and knowledge all use Petfinder. What you want is to find a group that uses foster homes and that really screens the homes. The more questions they ask you the better because that's how they can help you find your perfect dog.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. It's incredibly nice to know that I can ask so many questions and have help and support from people who know there stuff and not just from someone who wants to sell us a puppy. 
The more I read everyone's comments, the more excited I am for us to rescue a dog.







That really sounds like the perfect thing for us. My mom went to petfinder and she found this dog and I dont understand what you mean by the whole rescue or what everyone was saying about petfinder and what I need to look for. My mom has spoken to this lady and from what my mother told the lady of our situation she said we sound perfect for the dog. Here's the link 
Link for Petfinder 

Does this dog fit what you guys were saying about pet finder?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

did you find that dog in the Petfinder classifieds? Or on an actual Petfinder listing page?

That appears to be a dog for sale, so no, she's not a rescue dog and since the seller is looking to make a profit, I would be leary even if she's saying the dog is perfect for you guys.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

Opps so sorry that was not from petfinder but next day pets so that was wrong. goodness sorry about that. 

Would the humane society in Indinana be the place to go or should we go to a specific GSD rescure place?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Also - red flag city - if I'm reading that correctly they're saying the dog is a year and a half old and has had two litters. BAD news!!! No reputable breeder would ever breed a one year old dog anyway, nor that close together. 

Please do not buy this dog. 

This gets into issues not only of not getting the dog you want but instead one from an unscrupulous seller that may have all sort of health and temperament problems, but you are also sending money to a person who is doing bad things and encouraging them to do more. For more info on this, read about puppymills.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

i would not buy from that woman. Briley is just a year and a half and has already had 2 litters -- that is so very wrong on numerous levels!


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay no thank you, we will not get it. See I would have not know that at all that was wrong so you just saved us.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

That's what we're here for!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here's Briley's puppy mill, er, kennel: 31 different breeds plus some "designer" breeds too! Run, run, run away!









http://www.4bardkennels.com/welcome.htm


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

warning...THIS IS NOT A RESCUE and looks like it may be a puppy mill to me. pupresq, what say you? i CAN say for sure that this is not a rescue this is a business venture. xopaow, please don't make any decisions yet or make any commitments for this dog. we will help you. i already have found someone i will contact to see if we can find the perfect dog for you. please do not buy from a puppy mill.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay, when I search Indiapolis and German Shepherd into Petfinder, I get back this page:

http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.c...ianapolis%2C+IN

You've got dogs with rescue groups, dogs in shelters, dogs in pounds. A lot of the first listings are with Northern Lights Sleddog Rescue. I know you're looking for a GSD not a sleddog but they might not be a bad group to contact and just ask for help. They do are a reputable group and do a good job screening. They may have a suitable dog themselves or they might be able to point you towards one.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ah, youz guys are too fast for me!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*



> Originally Posted By: xopaowWould the humane society in Indinana be the place to go or should we go to a specific GSD rescure place?


try contacting this member... she's in indiana, has 2 rescued GSDs, and has worked closely with the humane society.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you Thank You!!! I will for sure be posting pictures or links to whatever dog we plan on rescuing so that we do not make a huge mistake.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just spoke with melody from gsd rescue of central indiana. melody is well known to rescue and although not involved in rescue anymore, she referred me to Guardian GSD Rescue in Indiana, says that they are VERY REPUTABLE. i checked their petfinder page and although they do not have a dog which fits your needs right now, if you have a bit of patience i'm sure they will. they also may have or know of dogs not on their petfinder page at this time. i will check on that and get back to you.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

everyone is so fast!!! okay pupresq I am going to check that link. camerafodder thank you I will for sure contact them. 
by the way everyone my mother wants me to thank you guys so much for your help.









thank you katieliz


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Do check the link but don't fall in love with a picture if you can help it. The groups Katieliz found for you are likely to be the best way to go in adoption and even if they don't have a dog on their site that's what you want, that doesn't mean they don't have an appropriate dog. It can take a while to get new dogs listed and sometimes dogs come in and are adopted without ever going on the website. They may also know of dogs waiting to come into their program that might be suitable.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

we want everyone in the world who ever gets a german shepherd dog to get a good one!


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: katielizjust spoke with melody from gsd rescue of central indiana. melody is well known to rescue and although not involved in rescue anymore, she referred me to Guardian GSD Rescue in Indiana, says that they are VERY REPUTABLE. i checked their petfinder page and although they do not have a dog which fits your needs right now, if you have a bit of patience i'm sure they will. they also may have or know of dogs not on their petfinder page at this time. i will check on that and get back to you.


thank you and I will wait to hear from you, in the mean time I am going to check out petfinder.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Just don't get schnookered by a pretty face!














It's hard not to do! And while I'm a HUGE fan of adopting from shelters and my whole rescue group is based around helping shelters, I really think you guys are going to be best off with a dog from a rescue group that uses foster homes. It's incredibly difficult, even for experienced dog folks, to get a good sense of a dog's personality when they're at the shelter. It's such a stressful environment and it can really change the way they act. 

By going with a rescue you're still saving a life (their dogs come from shelters or came to them instead of going to the shelter) but you'll have a lot more info about the dog you're getting and a better safety net to help you through the process.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I just saw this dog and we are interested tell me what you guys think about her. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13570620&mtf=1

or should we just be patient and take our time with this process.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As a breeder, I think that you should contact a reputable rescue. Do your homework. Find one that fosters the dogs, does some training, or at least temperament testing with a variety of people and children. Also house training. Some dogs that have been rescued have never been inside and have never been house trained. This is why you want a dog that has been fostered.

I agree with a dog between the ages of 1 and 4, in fact, I would lean in the area of 2 1/2 to 3 1/2. The dog is full grown and his adult behaviors are there. If you get a youngster, a 1 year old dog, some behaviors like dog-aggression may not have shown up yet, maybe never will depending on the circumstances, but a 2-3 year old dog will probably have had enough life experience to have shown evidence of this if it is likely. 

If there is a dog with an injury or a medical problem, don't turn them down flat. Wait and research the problem, ask your vet, or ask people here how costly it is or how much trouble. Some dogs with minor issues still make wonderful loving pets and may be perfect for your circumstances without costing a terrible amount to maintain. If you cannot wait overnight for a final answer, then maybe the rescue is not the right place to get a dog. 

A good rescue may be more difficult to deal with than a breeder. They will generally ask you many more questions and may do a home check. They want to be sure that your home is good for the dog in question. Some breeders just want to sell a puppy. 

The local shelter is another place you could go, but unless you have some renowned shelter like the ASPCA in New York, I would not go there looking for a GSD. Not that you cannot find one. But a dog may act way different in a shelter location and you may not find out until months later what behaviors may have caused him to lose his previous home. People lie. They may not tell the shelter what the dog does or the real reason they want to get rid of the dog. I think that letting a rescue get the dogs out of a shelter or letting experienced GSD people get the dog out of a shelter makes more sense. 

It sounds like what you want is a young adult dog that is solid around children and dogs (you want for the youngster to be able to handle the dog, not good if it is dog-aggressive). There are a bazillion dogs out there that fit this bill. The breeder that you talked to I do not have a high opinion of because it does not sound like he is hearing what you are telling him. If he is willing to sell you a four week old pup, and let you take it home at that age, he is not reputable.

Good luck finding the right dog.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

The dog your mother found is being sold by a breeder; she is not being placed by a registered 501c3 rescue; you have no way of knowing what this dog is like. Find reputable rescues in your state or surrounding areas, contact them and go from there.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you very much, and I agree with you that breeder was just trying to sell us a puppy. 
I just don't know where to go here in Indiana and what is reputable and what is not? 
I really want us to get a dog from a place that goes to your home and checks, asks a whole bunch of questions, and everything because it sounds to me that those people are the ones that are truly concerned about placing a dog and not just wanting to get rid of it.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you guys have any preferences in terms of what you're looking for - size, gender, color etc? Do you definitely want a purebred or would you consider a mix? What do you think you might like temperament-wise? Energy level?

You can find pretty much anything, just trying to get a sense of what you're looking for. 

Yes, the people who kind of make it difficult are also the ones who have no motivation other than to put a dog they love in a good home. That's what you want.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

Alright, this is what we had it in mind, and it might sound picky and sorry it if does. My mother is an artist so she is huge on looks if it comes to decision time. 
color- black and tan
size- really any
gender- either
Purebred preferably
energy level- engergeic since the dog will be spending most of its time with my sister who is 11. but also needs to have a temperament and energy level that it can stay with my mom at her art gallery and not freak out at other people. because we *really really* do not at all want to just leave the dog at home in a crate while my mother and father are at work and my sister and I are at school. 

I just really want use to find a dog that's right for us. and I have spoken to my mom and she has seen what everyone has said and she wholeheartedly believes that the best thing for us is to rescue a dog.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

It doesn't sound picky at all! All you're looking for is a black and tan GSD, which is the most common type. That shouldn't be a problem! Age? Based on what you're wanting, I'm thinking Selzer is right on the money with the 2-3 range.

Also, I'd say that you don't really want a high energy dog in the spectrum of young GSDs, but that a nice medium energy dog would work well. A friendly dog without stranger issues is also going to be important.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh really, what is Selzer like?? By the way here are some pictures of my grandmothers dog, essentially the dog that got us wanting a German Shepard, (if you click on the pictures they are bigger) - 


He is one year old here 


also one year old 

 
eight months old 

His name is Oso which is bear in spanish, both of his parents are pure breeds from germany. This dog is amazing and sooo intelligent, one day I was walking him and there was a rock that had a face painted on it and he saw it and immediately stopped and would not budge, he had his ears up and everything and was staring at the rock and growling at it. It was hilarious.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi again xo...okay, first of all, selzer is the screen name (like xopaow is your screen name), of someone who posted an answer to your question here, not the name of a dog. 

now, about the dog in anderson animal control, referred to as both "china" and "emmie". this is the part you're going to have to learn about. a "shelter", "pound", or "animal control" and even a "humane society" is DIFFERENT than a "rescue". this girl (and i'm for sure not saying that she's not a good dog), is in an animal control facility. it is risky sometimes to adopt directly from shelters, pounds, or animal controls...humane societies a bit less so...because they are primarily holding facilities and generally it's kind of like "pay your nickel, take your chances". not to say it shouldn't be done, but a "rescue" is a much safer way to know exactly what you're getting. dogs who have been taken into a reputable rescue, especially breed specific rescue, have been evaluated, screened, treated for health issues, spayed or neutered. "rescues" are the places that go the extra mile to match the dogs to the right homes/prospective owners to the right dog. a rescue will usually have a name that contains the words "german shepherd dog rescue", i.e., michigan german shepherd dog rescue, or german shepherd dog rescue of northern indiana, etc. so, i would caution you to be careful when you see a picture of a dog you're interested in on a petfinder site, check the name of where the dog is at to determine which of the above kinds of facilities it is. xo, i am still doing some checking for you, in the meantime, feel free to ask us what we think about dogs you're looking at.

btw, do you know how to receive and send personal messages (messages to individuals here, not shown on the public section of the board like this is)?


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

If you plan on getting a GSD it helps to decide what you want to do with your dog, a family pet, show dog, or Schutzhund training. That will help you narrow down which breeders are right for your goals. If you want a family pet, a dog with low drive will be easier to handle. There are advantages and disadvantages with buying an 8 week old puppy vs. a 1 year old dog. Even spectacular parents do not give any guarentee of excellent hips whereas a 1 year old will already be x-rayed for preliminary hip examination. Raising an 8 week old you will have an alligator on your hands. Fortunately a good 8 week old pup will be easy to potty train and you will be able to build a good bond with your dog from the getgo. Also you will be able to know that your dog was raised correctly since you know its history. A one year old from a shelter may come with some baggage from previous owner/environment so you will need to be careful in your selection and may need to correct some problems. A good shelter interested in adopting dogs will be able to screen your dog for issues. A one year old from a breeder that is already trained will cost you more money but you will not have the pleasure of training your dog from the beginning a valuable learning experience. Good luck with finding your dream dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

op already knows what she wants to do with the dog.

"knowing that your dog was raised correctly" if you buy from a breeder...not necessarily.

the shelter situation and baggage which may or may not come with a dog from a shelter, pound or animal control, is why we're trying to connect the op with a reputable rescue.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

you make some good points. However, most shelters and rescues do not x-ray unless the problem is evident. 

A breeder may do pre-lims or penn hip at 1, but excellent hips would not be known until ofa is done at two. pen hip has a number score. Excellent hips are no more important than fair or good hips, as all of these have no evidence of dysplasia.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

xo...i have important news for you. please send me an e-mail to [email protected] and include a phone number to contact you. 
katherine (from michigan)

ps...i have a full day and will not be checking the board here often.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: xopaowWould the humane society in Indinana be the place to go or should we go to a specific GSD rescure place?
> ...


I'm here!

I'm living in Indy right now. The german shepherd rescue is really close, just down in Franklin and thats where I adopted one of my dogs. Melody is really great and a member here. I don't know if you solved this yet because I just read the original post and then the second page, but go with the 1-2 year old for a calmer dog! If you like you could meet my dog that I adopted from the central Indiana GSD rescue. He's 3 now though, and a bit of an exception in ways but I love him to death. His name is Logan and I have pictures with him and Tessa in my thread about Tessa in pictures section.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Your mother is a savvy women. Dogs are much easier than pups...& IMO all around superior. Pups are cute, cuddly, winsome beings, but the adults are real communicators, partners & soulmates. There's a depth to them so uniquely beautiful it's beyond priceless.

Another big plus is that the temperament & personality of adults is known which is especially important with children & adolescents. Note, a 1 yr old dog is still a pup & will go through adolescent/tennaged changes but the basic stuff is already there as far as disposition.

My soul dog was a Siberian Husky that I got when he was 4. He leaped into my car & never looked back. We bonded tightly & immediately despite his age. He came from a generally good home but he was ready to be loved & not simply well liked. It doesn't take a pup to form those bonds.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*



> Originally Posted By: Lin
> 
> I'm here!
> 
> I'm living in Indy right now. The german shepherd rescue is really close, just down in Franklin and thats where I adopted one of my dogs. Melody is really great and a member here.


Hey, what is the number or name of the rescue you went to. I live in Carmel, Indiana by the way.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

Melody is the woman who runs the rescue Lin went through but Melody's rescue is currently closed and she is taking a break. However, I'm pretty sure Katieliz has contacted Melody for her help and referral, so if you can get in touch with Katieliz she might be able to help you with the next step.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

hi xo...well i have had one of THOSE days. i will be in touch soon but i'm gonna need a while to catch my breath here. take care, talk soon.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

yeah, haha I completely understand take your time. Thank you so much for your help, to all of you.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

There are more GSD rescues in Indiana:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/IN337.html

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/guardiangsdrescue.html

and a little bit further in Kentucky:

http://www.steppingstonegermanshepherdrescue.com/

Further in Chicago:

http://magnificent-mutts.org/ (all breed rescue but they almost always have a GSD available and right now they have some GORGEOUS ones!)

Offer still stands if your family would like to met my rescue GSDs. I could also help with transport if you wanted to adopt further away and can do it. That depends on the rescue though, if they allow that.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

Stepping Stone in KY is not an active rescue currently.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

Do you know why? I was trying to adopt a girl from them a couple months back but no one would reply to my emails or calls.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

i've e-mailed xo with another idea for help in finding the right gsd for their family's situation.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

I'm available for any help. It wouldnt be the first time I've helped someone evaluate dogs and rescues to adopt a GSD. And I'm right here in Indy







I was in Carmel just the other day.


----------



## xopaow (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*



> Originally Posted By: LinOffer still stands if your family would like to met my rescue GSDs. I could also help with transport if you wanted to adopt further away and can do it. That depends on the rescue though, if they allow that.


That would be great!! thank you so much we would love to meet them.

katieliz hopefully you have received my email back.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

xo, i sure did, and sent one back. and lin is right close by where you are, so that's another good avenue to explore. i wish i could go meet her rescues too!!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

bumpity


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Want to get a GSD but have a question, please*

I'm too far away to be helful, but you know... I'm all excited about this thread as if I were the one looking for a new dog


----------

